# Quilt Frames



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Anyone got a good website for quilt frame plans? Most of the ones I have found are just saw horses and clamps,I'm looking for one that is a quality piece.


----------



## Chiefk (Jan 28, 2008)

Charles Neil on his website http://www.charlesneilwoodworking.com made a instructional video of his Shenandoah Quilt rack. I have made ten of the racks as gifts. They are very unique in design and everyone really seems to like them. Also, it is a fun project. pkennedy


----------



## mwm5053 (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't think you could beat Charles design for elegance that's for sure. I did make one several years ago from a Woodsmith magazine. It was more of a Arts and Crafts style. It used through tenons and tapered pegs to hold it together.

While I didn't get any good pics of it really, it's here on my blog.
http://waltsprojectsinwood.blogspot.com/2009/02/past-projects.html


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings guys,
I believe Howie is asking about quilting frames….not quilt racks…. There is a difference. I may be reading this wrong… if so, I appoligize. Howie, are you wanting a quilting frame that you can make a quilt on? Where you put all the material on the frame and roll it to do stiching, sewing, etc? If so, I can help with this (possibly).
If it's a quilt rack, then all of the above links can help you, as can others…. I've built 3 frames out of cherry and oak, and you can make up to a king size quilt…....


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Aug 31, 2007)

I have made several . No plans but couple things I did that made them a little more user friendly. I built them on a sawhorse style frame , sawhorse on each side, and made them to pivot, and lock , in the center so that your quilt could be angled .The sawhorse ends made them very stable Sorry no pics. Its been a long time ago.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I made one for my wife that adjusts the length for different size quilts.

I used 1/2" PVC with threaded couplers to shorten/lengthen it. The ends of the PVC have caps with 1/4" bolts epoxied in.

The 3 PVC assemblies are fastened to a set of wooden ends with grooves to allow the bolts to move back and forth. Each end has a plastic knob and some washers so she can tighten the PVC pipes in place.

For smaller quilts, I built a set of standards that match the height of the deck of the sewing machine … for bigger quilts, she 'borrows' a set of saw horses from the shop.

Never took any pictures of the contraption, but it is PVC, so it ain't pretty!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Howie,
I forgot to mention that I have several pixs of the quilting frames I've made on Photobucket. I can pull them up if you wanted to see them…...just let me know…...They also show the wheels and cogs and catches that are used to loosen and tighten the quilt, and also how you can angle it at setting height in a chair…....


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Rick: Yes, you are correct I'm looking for the frame to stich the quilt on. I would appreciate the pics you mentioned also, thanks.
Thanks to everyone that has responded so far, I really appreciate it.


----------

